# 108km cotswold audax



## donkey (22 Jun 2009)

Hi i took part in the 108km cotswold audax yesterday organised by the Beacon roads cycling club and would like to thank every one who contributed to the very slick organisation of the event.This was my first introduction to audax events and i had one of the best days cycling ever with a great route and great company all the way round the 108km.I will definately be doing more of them.Thanks again.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (23 Jun 2009)

+1 donkey brill day done Anti clockwise route 4 hours 22 minutes riding time what bout you?


----------



## jimboalee (23 Jun 2009)

Don't think all Audax events are like this one.
Beacon 'push the boat out' to make it one of the best.
Free nosh at start and finish. Free drinks bottle at the end


----------



## donkey (23 Jun 2009)

I did the clockwise route at a steady 5 hour.I thought the anticlockwise looked more difficult.Agree it was a brill day.


----------



## donkey (23 Jun 2009)

My freind and I,who was also doing his first audax was with a group of 3 guys who i think lived near the start and had more experience than us set a nice pace and we enjoyed their company only wish we stayed in touch so we could do a few more together as i thought it was alot easier in a group.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (23 Jun 2009)

It sure is thats the only thing i miss, i done it with my step dad so there was 2 of us out we try and do an Audax once a month. This was the best i have been to i have done 5 so far.


----------



## jimboalee (24 Jun 2009)

donkey said:


> I did the clockwise route at a steady 5 hour.I thought the anticlockwise looked more difficult.Agree it was a brill day.



Start and finish at same place. Same route but different way round.

Both the same difficulty? Discuss.

If one direction has an incline beyond the rider's capability, then yes, more difficult.


----------



## donkey (24 Jun 2009)

Some of the hills on the clockwise looked easier to go down them than up if you get what i meen.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (25 Jun 2009)

agree i was climbing constantly and i done the anti clockwise


----------



## Philip Whiteman (29 Jun 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it. I know that George Barker has already received very positive feedback for all three distance events. However, the Beacon would like to point out that we were not responsible for laying on the flypast of the Vulcan Bomber and Red Arrows at the 108km Wellesbourne Control Point! That was co-incidence. 

I must admit that I was slightly concerned that our numbers would be diminished this year due to the Cotswolds Sportive Challenge and Shropshire Highlands Challenge, both held on the same day. However, we were bowled over with the record numbers - a total of 400 participants! Probably making it one of the largest Audax events in the UK.

The BeaconRCC will be repeating the event next year along with our winter Snowdrop Express.

Hope to see you next year and thanks for the kind comments. If there are any suggestions on improving the event, please let us know.


----------



## donkey (30 Jun 2009)

I will definately take part next year and also would be very interested in the snow drop one as well please keep us informed of routes and dates when you know them and thanks again for a great days cycling and next year i hope to try the longer distances.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Jul 2009)

donkey said:


> I will definately take part next year and also would be very interested in the snow drop one as well please keep us informed of routes and dates when you know them and thanks again for a great days cycling and next year i hope to try the longer distances.



Will do! I suspect that Andy Terry the Snowdrop organiser will use George's e-mail list to notify everyone. Otherwise, I will be posting ads around the web.

I just hope that 2010's event is not as fraught as 2009's. This year we had to cancel due to snow and untreated roads. Never mind, it means that the entry fee for 2010 will be lower by carrying forward this year's revenue. 

It starts from Hartlebury near to Kidderminster and follows 119km of lanes around toward Evesham, Upton and then return. We usually have 200 participants with half going clockwise and half going anticlockwise.


----------

